# Lightning Strike & Sony Trinitron



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

GARenovator said:


> I have a Sony Trinitron KV-32V65 that had been performing flawlessly for 9 years until a lightning stike hit nearby last week. The tv was on when the lightning occurred and the tv flashed off, restarted and the main screen only showed snow afterwards. I've checked for flashing fault codes, but none are showing to indicate faults in the circuits. I've also disassembled all the circuit boards and looked for burnouts, but I don't see anything visually. The picture in picture (PIP) screen is working and I can also get audio for the PIP, but not the main screen. This doesn't seem to be a failure of the CRT, since the PIP works and all the menu setup functions are displayed properly on the main screen. Before I trash the tv and go get a plasma tv, I'd like to salvage the tv if this is an easy fix. Does anyone have any recommendations as to what I should check next or know what component(s) in the circuits may be faulty? Thanks in advance for any help.


I would call an tv repair shop, could just be a bad board. Not saying it is going to be worth the cost to fix, but worth a try.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Lightning damage can enter the set in 2 ways. It can go in through the AC line, and it can enter through the ant/cable connection. I believe this is where it got hit. If you only have snow on the main picture, but the PIP is working, your set must be the twin-tuner model. The main tuner may be fried, but the second tuner (PIP) is still ok. If your set is the twin tuner model (you can watch 2 different channels at the same time without the use of a VCR) then you must determine which is the main tuner. Follow the connection from the cable connection, and it will branch to both tuners. It may go into a switching box, and split to both tuners. Since the PIP is working, tune in a channel with PIP, and try to disconnect the input to one of the tuners. If the pict goes out, you disconnected the PIP tuner, it the picture stays, then you disconnected the main tuner.

If you are not familar with electronics, I would steer clear. There are voltages inside a TV that can really injure you. You can always remove this board that the tuner is mounted, and take it to a TV repairman. They may be able to look inside, to see if there are any burned traces. 



Your Sony TV is a far better set than almost anything out on the market today, as far a quality of manufacture. If the set still has a great picture, its should be well worth repair. 

There are many other things that can cause your problems, too many to go into. However, what I have told you is the most probable.


----------



## FrankButlar (Apr 14, 2008)

A fried tuner, that's a sad story.
Maybe I will invest in one of those surge protecting bars that incorporate the CATV and such into one. Who makes those.... Monster?


----------



## GARenovator (Mar 11, 2008)

Bofusmosby,

Thanks for the detailed troubleshooting and repair post. I connected the tv's S-video through the digital cable box and utilized its tuner. Sure enough the tv is working once again so it looks like the main screen tuner is the malfunctioning component. I do know how to use a soldering iron, so I'll open up the tuner and check for the burn out at the plug in connector. I'd like to get as much life out of the tv as I can because, as you mentioned, the image quality is better than anything I currently see on the market. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

You.re welcome


----------

